# جهاز طب الأسنان Dental Unite



## شكرى محمد نورى (10 مايو 2006)

سنتكلم في هذا الموضوع كل شيء عن جهاز الأسنان من انظمة ومكونات Overall structure 
وملحقاته . ولأنه المرة الأولى يطرح في وطننا العربي او يكتب عنه ويشرفني ان اكتب هذه المقاله في منتدى المهندسين العرب بوابة العرب الأولى في وطننا العربي العظيم . فارجوا المتابعة . واعذروني عن الكتابة على شكل دفعات . بسبب انقطاعات الكهرباء المتكرره . 
يتألف جهاز الأسنان من نظامين هوائي وكهربائي . والهوائي اعطاله قليلة نسبيا.
يتكون جهاز الأسنان :
1-دواسة القدم الهوائية : عبارة مفتاح هوائي يضغط بواسطة القدم ليفتح بوابة مرور الهواء الضغوط
من ضاغطة الهواء .
2-الكرسي ألأسنان ental chair ويتكون headrest ,backrest ,seat 
3-ذراع الأنارة :Lamp arm 
4-ذراع الألات :instrument arm ويسمى احيانا tray 
5-المبصقة والمائيات Cuspidar 
6-الذراع المساعد :Assistant arm 
7- منظور ألأشعة :X -Film viewer
يتبع

البغدادي


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (10 مايو 2006)

*كرس ألأسنان Dental Chair*

هناك نظامين يعمل بهما كرسي طبيب الأسنان .
1-منظومة هيدروليك بواسطة مضخة هيدروليك وخزان ومكبسين واحد للصعود الكرسي ونزوله والأخر
لتقدم مسند الظهر backrest ورجوعه الى الخلف .ومجموعة من الصمامات الكهربائية .
وللتحكم بهذه العمليه بواسطة مجموعة من الأزار الكهربائية .
مبدأ العمل : عندما نضغط على زر الصعود مثلا نعطي ايعاز للصمام الكهربائي بالفتح وفي نفس 
الوقت هناك ايعاز ايضا للمضخة بالعمل حيث سوف تدفع بالهيدروليك لدفع المكبس المثبت في اسفل
الكرسي فيبدأ الكرسي بالصعود الى الأعلى .وعند التوقف من الضغط على الزر سوف تتوقف المضخة
عن العمل وفي نفس الوقت ينغلق الصمام ولايسمح للزيت بالرجوع .وبقية العمليات نفس المبدأ.
يعتبر هذا النظام مكلف لكثرة ملحقاته ويحتاج الى صيانة .

2-تظام المحرك اللولبي .يكون المعمل بهذا النظام بواسطة محرك ومثبت في محوره لولب وصاموله
تكون الصاموله ثابتة ومثبتة وعند دوران المحرك عكس اتجاه عقرب الساعة يبدأ الكرسي بألصعود
وبالطبع يكون المحرك مثبت ايضا وعند الدوران بأتجاه عقرب الساعة يبدأ الكرسي بالنزول .
وبنفس الطريقة يعمل مسند الظهر .
اما هذا النظام غير مكلف واقتصادي ونظيف لعدم وجود الزيت وأيضا قليل الأعطال وسهل الصيانة.

اما ابعاد الكرسي 175X85X180 سم . اما الوزن تقريبا 150 كغم .
وهناك انواع من الكراسي الحديثة تعمل بواسطة بوردات الكترونية بلمسه واحده تعمل المنظومه
وبأخرى تتوقف .
اما مسند الرأس يثبت وضعه واتجاهه يدويا .

يتبع لطفا 

البغدادي


----------



## محمد العصا (10 مايو 2006)

بارك الله فيك اخي على هذه المعلومات والله يزيدك يا اخي بصراحة دايما مواضيعك مميزة الى الامام


----------



## محمد يس11 (10 مايو 2006)

جزاك الله خيرا:14: :14:


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (11 مايو 2006)

*تكملة*

اخواني المشتركين الموضوع للمشاهدة والرد يكون سؤال او مناقشة .
الأن نتطرق الى الوحدة الجانبية لجهاز الأسنان Side Unite . والذي يتكون من 
1-المبصقة Spitoon with water supply وانابيب التجهيز.
انبوب ماء القدح يمكن التحكم به بواسطة صنبور ماء يدوي او بواسطة زر كهربائي
موصّل مع صمام كهربائي يفتح عند الضغط عليه.
وانبوب اخر يكون في حالة جريان مستمر الى المبصقة ويغلق عند الانتهاء .
يمكن ان يعمل كهربائيا ايضا .
2-ماصة اللعاب Saliva Ejector تعمل بنظامين اما بجريان الماء في انبوب فنجوري تعمل على
مص اللعاب مع الجريان للماء . او بواسطة جريان الهواء .
وكلما زاد الجريان ازداد المص .
3-جهاز شفط عالي القدرة High volume suction يعمل بواسطة محرك كهربائي شافط .
يستخدم في حالة العمليات الجراحية .
4-قنينة لخزن الماء المضغوط لحالات التبريد والرش اثناء عمل الأت الحفر وغيرها .

ذراع الأضاءة :وفيه مصباح الأنارة الهالوجيني بقدرة 50-70 واط 12-24 فولت .
وعاكسة لتسليط الأضاءه بشكل مستقيم ومركز .

يتبع لطفا


البغدادي:68: :68: :68: :2:


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (12 مايو 2006)

*تكملة*







tray : الذي يحمل الأدوات الخاصة لعلاج الأسنان وأيضا ألات الحفر وتشمل:

1-القبضة السريعة high Speed Turbine 
2- القبضة البطيئه Low Speed Handpiece
3- قبضة الأمواج فوق الصوتية Air Scaler 
4- الة بخاخة او لتذرية للماء والهواء Tripl Syring 
حيث توضع على حوامل خاص اعدت لهذا الغرض .
وبجانبها مقياس ضغط يعمل على تحديد الضغط عند عمل اي الة 

ويثبت فوق حامل الأدوات X-film viewer .

يتبع لطفا ان شاء الله تعالى .

البغدادي


----------



## ابو سند (12 مايو 2006)

مشكووووووووور اخى هذا الكلام الممتاز والى الامام........

تحياتي


----------



## ابو ايه (13 مايو 2006)

رائع00000 جدا اخ شكري الموضوع شيق0


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (13 مايو 2006)

الأخ ابو اية المحترم.

وانت رائع ايضا . بس لو شويه تفعيل ومشاركة وحوار .لا تضعوني وحدي بالساحة !!!!!!!


البغدادي


----------



## ابو ايه (14 مايو 2006)

صار وادلل بس والله الكهرباء والوقت وانته من العراق


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (14 مايو 2006)

*تكملة الجزء 4*

ان نظام العمل في جميع اجهزة ألأسنان pneumatic تعمل بواسطة .

1- نظام هوائي يعتمد في عمله على صمام هوائي Air Valve .
2-نظام هوائي ايضا لكن يعمل بواسطة صمام كهربائي Solenoid Valve .

سوف نقوم بشرح مواصفات النوع الأول .





في البداية يعتمد جهاز الأسنان في عمله على الهواء وعليه يجب مصدر الهواء مطابق للشروط 
الصحية .اي ان ضاغطة الهواء يكون مخصص لطب الأسنان Oilless Comporessor 





عن خروج الهواء من الضاغطة يجب وجود منظم هواء مع ساعة بيان الضغط وفلتر لتنقية الرطوبة
من الهواء ليكون نقي وجاف .

يتبع لطفا

البغدادي


----------



## Tamer Farouk (16 مايو 2006)

مبارك يا اخى عن هذا المجهود


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (22 مايو 2006)

*كيف يعمل Air motor*






سوف اجزء عمل الات الحفر وابدأ بالقبضة البطيئة المحرك الهوائي Air motor
من خلال المخطط نلاحظ عند الضغط على الدواسة بواسطة القدم يبدا الهواء بالجريان من خلال 
الصمام الموجود في الدواسة وهي عبارة عن بوابة تفتح عند الضغط .
Air Motor لا يحتاج الى الماء . 






هنا نلاحظ الصورة الحقيقية للقبضة البطيئة المحرك الهوائي Air Motor مع الوصلة التي تركب
عليها تسمى القبضة المعقوفة Contra Angle او القبضة المستقيمة straight 

حسب الحاجة او حسب العمل المناط بها .

البغدادي:81: :81: :81:


----------



## No peacE (30 مايو 2006)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## ابراهيم طواف (30 مايو 2006)

بسم الله والسلام عليكم وفي البدايه اشكركم على هذا الموقع الذي بصراحه ادهشني ولطالما بحثت عليه وانا اتمنى منكم ومن سيادتكم ان تردو على في اقرب وقت طلبي لكم هو انا في حاجه ملحه لمعرفت الكثير عن صيانه الاجهزه الطبيه وخاصه طب الاسنان واجهزه معامل طب الاسنان واتمنى منكم ان توافوني بكل جديد واقترح عليكم ان توفرو افلام تعليميه لشرح كيفيه تركيب الاجهزه الطبيه الخاصه بمعامل وطب الاسنان وكيفيه صيانتها لاني طالب فني اسنان وموزع مواد اسنان واحتاج لمعرفت الصيانه للجهزه نظره لشحه المهندسين في اليمن في هذا الاقسام ونظرا لان اليمنيين الاطباء يشترون اجهزه صينه وكثيرا ما تتعطل عليه هذه الاجهزه فيتوقف العمل عندهم ابنكم الغالي ابراهيم طواف اليمن محافظه اب يريم 77700259 او 0096704502572


----------



## محمد العصا (30 مايو 2006)

الاخ شكري محمد نوري انت جدااااااااااااااا رائع وبارك الله فيك وانت تستحق كل خير وتقدير وانت المميز في القسم كله والى الامام اخي


----------



## مهموم اليمن (4 يونيو 2006)

سؤال 
يوجد لدى كرسى اسنان والمشكلة بعد العمل عليه لفترةاصبح الماء يسيل على صدر المريض اثناء عمل الطبيب من القبضات مع العلم بانه لايوجد انسداد فى اى tube
من التيوبات بعد فحصها
ارجوا افادتى


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (4 يونيو 2006)

ألأخ ميمون اليمن .
فقط اذكر اسم القبضة وهل تعمل بنظام 2 hole او 4 hole واسم جهاز الأسنان . وهل نظام الجهاز

هوائي اي هل دواسة القدم تعمل بصمام هوائي او كهربائي . 

وسوف اجد لك الحل بأذن الله .


البغدادي


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (8 أغسطس 2006)

الأخ ابراهيم الطواف .
تحية وتقدير .
معذرتأ عن التأخير لم انتبه لردك الكريم .
لم تتوفر لدينا افلام عن الصيانة . هذه الأشياء محتكرة لدى الشركات المصنعة . 
والصيانة في هذا المجال هو من فعل متخصيين . ومع ذلك تابع معنا ومن خلال الأسئلة والمناقشة
سوف تتعلم اشياء نظرية او اسس اولية وبالممارسة سوف تكتسب خبرة لابأس بها .

البغدادي


----------



## aboualbard (8 أغسطس 2006)

الاخ شكري يعطيك العافية
تسلم الايادي
سؤالي هو التالي:
بالنسبة للكرسي الذي يعمل بالمنظومة الهيدروليكية , ماهي اشهر الاعطال الكهربائية اللتي تحصل لهذه المنظومة (الازرار الكهربائية وملحقاتها)؟


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (9 أغسطس 2006)

اخي السائل العزيز .

يكون السيطرة على المنظومة الهيدروليكية بواسطة ازرار كهربائية للحركات المختلفة والتي تصدر ايعاز بواسطة كارت الكتروني اساس عمل هو الريلي . حيث غالبأ ما يتكون كاربون على اقطابه 
ويكون عازلا ويفشل في اصدار الأشارة الى المنظومة للقيام بفعل ما .

وايضأ فشل الأزرار في التوصيل . او الأسلاك تكون سائبة . او متحدة مع اسلاك اخرى .

وكثيرة جدأ .

البغدادي


----------



## أبو عابد عبدالله (10 أغسطس 2006)

بارك الله في كل القائمين على هذا الموقع وجعل كل مجهودكم في ميزان حسناتكم.


----------



## محبة (11 أغسطس 2006)

هل يمكنكم تزويدي بمعلومات عن اجهزة الكهربائية للمزج والصب والنحت المستعملة في صناعة الاسنان


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (12 أغسطس 2006)

الأخت محبة ,

تحية طيبة .

اولأ نرحب بك كل الترحيب واهلأ وسهلأ بك ودمتي صديقه دائمه واخت عزيزة بيننا .

اما بخصوص طلبك ارجوا تشخيص الجهاز بدقة والمواد المستخدمة . ليتسنى لبقية الأعضاء الأجابة 

عليها . وان شاء الله اخواننا لا يقصرو في طلبك .

البغدادي


----------



## نبيل تيسير (16 أغسطس 2006)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## aboualbard (17 أغسطس 2006)

أخي المهندس القدير
شكراً على الرد


----------



## محمد العصا (17 أغسطس 2006)

الاخ شكري يا مشرفنا العزيز انا محتاج كتير ل Service Manual لجهاز اسنان لانه بدي اتعمق في الموضوع حتى أقدر افتح شركة متواضعه وانا بتمنى منك انك تساعدني في تحصيل هذا ال السرفس مانويل لاي شركة كانت مع خالص احترامي وتقديري


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (17 أغسطس 2006)

الأخ العزيز محمد العصا .

انا لأ املك اي كتاب عن الصيانة . لكن لكل جهاز له كتيب صيانة يشرح بعض العوارض البسيطة .
ومكونات الجهاز وطريقة نصبه . وممكن ان احصل عليها واستنسخها لك . لكن قل لى في اي بلد انت
وما هي الأجهزة المستخدمة في بلدك .كما يمكنك معرفة انظمة ومبادئ العمل لكل جزء وكيف تعمل وايضأ صيانتها في البداية حتى تتراكم لديك الخبرة الكافية . ثم بعون الله يمكنك ان تفتح متجر او شركة
واهم فقرة هي ثقة العملاء بقدرتك .
تمنياتي لك بالتوفيق .

البغدادي


----------



## Eng.Hossam (19 أغسطس 2006)

الأخ المهندس شكرى ,لأشكرك كثيرآ على مشاركاتك الفعالة و على ردودك الجميلة عندما اتقدم بأى موضوع , و ذلك لأنك من النوع من الشخصيات التى تصلح ان تكون قيادية و فعالة أشكرك مرة أخرى أخوك فى الله .....
 م/حسام شلتوت


----------



## إكرامي سيد أحمد (21 أغسطس 2006)

بسم الله ما شاء الله


----------



## محبة (22 أغسطس 2006)

الاخ شكري محمد انا اشكرك على هذه المبادرة اللطيفة لمساعدتي 
اطلب منك التفضل باعطائي معلومات عن الاجهزة التالية لاني احتاجها لاعطيها محاضرات لطلاب قسم صناعة الاسنان وهذه الاجهزة هي جهاز الصب المركزي , والمساح, والمازجة الاعتيادية واكون ممتنة لك وان كانت مزودة بصور .
ولك جزيل الشكر والتقدير


----------



## eng_3YASH (26 أغسطس 2006)

ممكن دكر الاعطال الشائعه في اجهزة الاسنان وطرق صيانتها
او ازا في troubleshooting manual لجهاز الاسنان
مع الشكر
[GLOW="FFFF00"] 
مجهود رائع
[/GLOW]


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (26 أغسطس 2006)

الأخت محبة .
سأفعل عن قريب في موضوع مستقل ان شاء الله .

الأخ عياش .

اعطال اجهزة الأسنان لا تعد وكثيرة جدأ تحتاج الى مجلد كامل . وافضّل ان تشخص العطل وسأرد

عليك حالأ ولا أتأخر وهذا الموضوع عن جهاز الأسنان لم ينتهي بعد .

البغدادي


----------



## eng_3YASH (26 أغسطس 2006)

[glow="ffff00"]مشكورررررررررر[/glow]


----------



## مصعب السروي (28 أغسطس 2006)

الف شكر يابشمهندي 
ممكن المصدر


----------



## ابو يافا (30 أغسطس 2006)

شكرا اخي على المعلومات القيمة


----------



## غيث طارق (7 أكتوبر 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
انا مهندس من العراق اود ان اشكركم على هذا الموضوع القيم وارجوا ان ترفدونا بكل ماهو مفيد لتعلم صيانة اجهزة الاسنان
تقبلوا فائق تحياتي وتقديري


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (7 أكتوبر 2006)

الأخ مصعب السروي .

تحية طيبة .

المصدر هو البغدادي .


البغدادي


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (7 أكتوبر 2006)

الأخ غيث طالرق .

تحية حارة .

أهلأ وسهلأ والف مبروك للجميع بمناسبة انضمام صديق جديد الى كوكبتنا .

اتمنى من الباري عزة وجل ان نكون اوفياء ومخلصبن لك .

كما اتمنى من العزيز الجليل ان تكون سعيد معنا وسند لنا .

التمس من شخصكم الكريم ان تعرفنا بنفسك .

وكما ننتظر منك مشاركة قادمة وعلى الرحب والسعة .

البغدادي


----------



## lady moon (25 أكتوبر 2006)

بارك الله فيك وجزاك خير الجزاء


----------



## ahmedsalem124 (18 ديسمبر 2006)

السلا عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
اخوانى لقد كنت اعمل فى احد الدول العربيه وكان لى صديق دكتور اسنان وفى احد الملرا تالتى زرته فيها فى العيادة وجدت عندة كرسى انان ايالى النوع ماركة انازوس وكان كرسى جميل الشكل ويعمل بتكنولوجيا عاليه ويتحول الى سرير للعمليات يعمل بااهواء والهيدرولك المهم كان الكرسى مرمى فى المخزن وتالف وعندما اتى بكذا مهندس لاصلاحة اجتمعو جميعا ان المشكله فى البوردة ولازم تتغير من المصنع بتاعةفى ايطاليا لان قع الغيار فيها صعب تواجدها المهم كنا فى بدايه شهر رمضان وانا لا اعرف اى شيئ عن الهندسه البيه ولا اعرف يف يعمل الكرسى لاكن اعجبنى جدا فكرة عمله وقررت ان اخوض التجربه وعرضت على صديقى ان احاول اصلاح هذا الكرسى بشر ان يعينى الفرصة اولا لدراسة مكوناته ووافق وبدئت احضر بعض المعدات من مفاتيح ومفكات وغيرة وبعض الاوراق للتدوين وبدئت فى الفك اولا وجدت البوردة موجودة فى صندوق فى الكرسى من تحت من الناحيه الخلفيه ووجدت موتور ايضا وبعض الصمامات التى منه بلاستيكيه ومنها معدنيه وبعد 
يتبع ..............................


----------



## ahmedsalem124 (18 ديسمبر 2006)

وعدد لا بأس به من الاسلاك الملونة سجلت كل لون ومكان تسبيته كان عدد كبير من الاسلاك وبدئت فى عمل خريطة للعمل بالرسم على ورقه كبيرة من الكرتون وقمت بفك الموتور وذهبت لمهندس اصلاح المواتير العاديه وقام بتوجيههى لطريقة عمل الموتور ونوع الزيت الذى يوضع به وان زيت رقم 10 من البنزينة وقمت بفك البوردة وتوجهت لاحد محلات اصلاح الاجهزة الالكترونيه وغيرة وغيرة دون جدوى المهم توصلت الى ان الكرسى به عدة صمامات للزيت والهواء تعمل بالكهرباء بقوة 12 فولت مثبته على علبة الموتور والموتولر يعمل بكهرباء 220 اذا لدى مشكله لازم الصمام يفتح فى نفس وقت عمل الموتور يعنى لازم تكون دائة واحدة وهذا كان عمل البوردة فقررت ان اقوم بألغائها وعمل بديل لها وقد اكتشفت ايضا ان وحدة الكمبروسر مالهاش قطع غيار وبايظة فكرت ان استبدلها بكمبروسر عادى لاكن المشكله كانت فى ان صوت الكمبروسر العادى عالى جدا لاكن لايوجد حل غيرة وانا اريد استخدام اقل الامكانيات وتوصلت لحل هو ان اضع الكمبروسر الذى احضرتة بعيد عن الكلرسى وفعلا وضعته فى بلكونة العيادة واستخدمت خراطيم خاصة لتوصيل الهواء للكرسى مع العلم ان وحدة الاجهزة التى يستخدمها الدكتور منفصله عن البوردة الاساسيه وقمت بعمل مفتاح للكهرباء 220 فولت لتوصيل الكهرباء بالموتور وبجانبه مفتاح اخر للدائرة بتاعة الصمامات 12 فولت واحضرت محول بس لازم لما نيجى نرفع الكرسى او ننزله نضغط على المفتاحين فى نفس الوقت وفعلن قمت بلصق المفتاحين بس كل وظيفة فى الكرسى ليها مفتاح للموتور ملصق به مفتاح للوظيغة سواء كانت للرفع او المسند او او وقمت بتسبيت المفاتيح بشل جميل فى الكرسى من الخلف وقمت بتجميع كل اجزاء الكرسى كما كانت واشتغل والحمد لله بس المشكله الى قابلتنى ان كل وظيفة فى الكرسى لها نهايه يعنى الرفع له حد المفروض يتوقف عندة بالفصل الاوتوماتيكلى ولقيت لها حل بردة الحمد لله وقمت بظبط الكمبروسر على قوة 8 بار لانى وجدت ان وحدة الهاند بيس اخرها 10 بار وعملت دائرة المياه والهواء واشتغل تمام والحمد لله بس الموضوع دة ياجماعة اخد منى شهر رمضان كله كل يوم عمل وتفكير لدرجة ان احيانا كانت تقابلنى مشكله فأخذ الورقة الى عليها خريطة العمل واقعد افكر لغاية ما الاقيلها حل احمد الله على التوفيق


----------



## ahmedsalem124 (18 ديسمبر 2006)

وبعدين قام الدكتور بفتح عيادة تانيه وقالى عايز كرسى تانى المهم فكرت فى ان ممكن كلرسى العربيه ممكن يقضى نفس الغرض وذبنا الى مكان تجميع السيارات القديمه واحضرت كرسى بحاله جيدة واحضرت كريك سيارة للرفع والتنزيل وكدة كدة الكرسى بتاع السيارة بيرجع للخلف وبيقدم ورحت عند واحد حداد الله يمسيه بالخير كان جنسيته سودانى بس كان محترف فى الحدادة وعملنا الكرسى وغلفناه وخليت الكوريك بيشتغل بالرجل بس كل حاجة معموله قريبه من شكل الكرسى الحقيقى من ناحيه القاعدة والمقاسات واشتريناله وحدة توضع بجانبه جاهزة بها كل معدات طب الاسنان ومثبت بها حوض صغير واحضرنا كمبروسر ثانى عادى وعملنا نفس الموضوع واشتغل وبقيت ماسك صيانة الكراسى فى بعض العيادات لانى فهمت موضوع صمامات الهواء والدواسه الى بيستخدمها الدكتور والفكرة كلها بس لما رجعت مصر عملت بمهنتى الاساسيه وتركت هذه المهنة وها انا اشترك معكم لاتعلم اكثر لانى والله حبيت هذه المهنة جدا ........... شكرا لكم 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله


----------



## مانو44 (22 ديسمبر 2006)

الاستاذ شكري المحترم

عندي قبضة ميكروموتور bien air هوائية بعد اصلاحها اصبحت ضعيفة لا يوجد عزم ممكن اعرف السبب او طريقة الفك والتركيب مشكور يا غالي.


----------



## اخت المحبه (27 ديسمبر 2006)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## محمد_2006_المهندس (28 ديسمبر 2006)

الف الف مليون شكر وجزاكم الله خيرا يا ريت يتم شرح اعطال الجهاز الاكثر شيوعا وطرق الصيانة لها(كراسى الأسنان)


----------



## مهندس نورس (29 ديسمبر 2006)

مهندس محمد .

نرحب بك واهلا وسهلا ونتطلع الى مساهمة منك بغية التعرف على اهتماماتك وميولك .
وشكرأ مقدمأ .


----------



## مهندس نورس (29 ديسمبر 2006)

اخي مانو44 .
حسب علمي ان المايكروموتور يعمل كهربائيأ اما الأيرموتور يعمل هوائيأ . فأي منهما تكون قبضتك ؟

ربما يحالفني الحظ في تقديم العون لك نظريأ .


----------



## Biomedical (31 ديسمبر 2006)

*Service Manual for Dental Unit*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ،

إخواني أعضاء المنتدى الكريم ، أشكركم على كل ما تقدمونه لخدمة المهندس العربي ونشر العلم و أخص بالذكر المشرف العزيز : شكري محمد نوري، صاحب موضوع :جهاز طب الاسنان ، والشكر متواصل الى كل من ساهم ولو باليسير.

لقد اطلعت على جميع صفحات الموضوع بالاضافة الى الموضوع المثبت (صيانة أجهزة الأسنان) ولله الحمد ، و أسأل الله العلي القدير أن يجزي كاتبها خير الجزاء.

لفت نظري رغبة الكثيرين بالحصول على Service Manual خاص بوحدة الأسنان ، و نزولا عند رغبتكم ، سأقوم بتزويدكم بنسخة منه قريبا ان شاء الله.

ولكني في حيرة من أمري! 

أي من هذه المواضيع والخيارات هو الأنسب لطرح مشاركتي التي أشرت اليها؟


صيانة اجهزة الأسنان.. سؤال وجواب للكاتب المشرف / شكرى محمد نورى 

جهاز طب الأسنان Dental Unite للكاتب المشرف / شكرى محمد نورى 

 ►██ Service Manuals --كتب الصيانة للأجهزة للكاتب / م.عادل صلاح

أم أقوم بطرحه في موضوع مستقل؟


أطلب النصح والمشورة من المشرف العزيز.

تحياتي لكم.


----------



## مهندس نورس (31 ديسمبر 2006)

اخي الكريم ضعه اينما تشاء فكل الطرق تؤدي الى تنوير الجميع .

ننتظر موضوعك بفارغ الصبر .


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (2 يناير 2007)

الأخ biomedical .

تحية طيبة .

جزيل الشكر والتقدير على مساهماتك الفعالة في رفد واثراء القسم الهندسة كل ماهو جديد ومميز .

وارجوا التواصل في انجازاتك الباهرة من اجل كسب الخبرة وتوطين التكنولوجية الطبية لرفع مستوى 

المهندسين والفنيين في مختلف القطاعات المهنية والعلمية والعملية من اجل التميز في الأداء .

اما فيما يخص سؤالك عن كتيب صيانة اجهزة الأسنان فأنا افضل ان يكون في موضوع مستقل من اجل 

وصول القارئ او الباحث اليه بسرعة عند التصفح .

تمنياتي لك بالتوفيق والأزدهار .


البغدادي


----------



## eng_mohand (6 فبراير 2007)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## غضنفر (12 مارس 2007)

مشكور على المعاومات المهمة وفى انتظار المزيد


----------



## medical-eng (13 مارس 2007)

سلمت يمينك اخي


----------



## غضنفر (14 مارس 2007)

شكرى للمهندس شكرىو يا ليت لو شرح مفصل للكرسى


----------



## محمد يس11 (2 أبريل 2007)

كلامك جميل جدا جدا أخ/محمدسالم وال عجبنى فيه محاولتك فهم لوغاريتم وحدة الاسنان واكيد اكتشفت انه بسيط جدا لانك اتحديد نفسك$مشيت خطوات صح 
واكيد دلوقت لو رجعت الى تعديلك الاول راح تعدل عليه بطريقة اسهل لان المهم استخدام اليد 
وانا شخصيا بايدك لان احيانا يتعذر وجود قطعة الغيار المطلوبة
وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## java2007 (2 أبريل 2007)

شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## هدى هدهد (22 أغسطس 2007)

بارك الله فيك كثير كثير


----------



## هيام محمد (24 أغسطس 2007)

شكرررررررررررررررررررا


----------



## Shtayat (15 سبتمبر 2007)

إلى الأخ البغدادي المحترم.
إنا م.احمد من الأردن.
إني احتاج إلى منهاج كامل باللغة العربية يصلح لتخريج كفاءات بمسمى مهني إلكتروني عام أجهزة طب أسنان وحول العناوين التالية:
1.تركيب و تشغيل أجهزة الأسنان.
2. تركيب و تشغيل الأجهزة المساعدة (كل على حدى). مثل: oven, amalgamator......
3. صيانة جهاز الأسنان.
4. تشغيل وصيانة جهاز الأشعة.
5. صيانة الأجهزة المساعدة (كل على حدى).

فإذا كان بالإمكان توفيرها لي خلال شهر إكون لك من الشاكرين.
وإذا لم يكن بالإمكان فلا بأس بالحوارات الغنية.
علما بإني أحتاجها بشكل كبير
جزاكم الله كل خير.


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (11 ديسمبر 2007)

الاخ Shtayat.
تحية طيبة .

بالرغم من مرور ثلاثة اشهر على طلبك . تصفع فهرست اجهزة الأسنان وستنال كل مايلبي طموحك .

وانا على استعداد الأجابة على كل ما يتعلق بأجهزة ومعدات الأسنان وتطويرها .

تمنياتي التوفيق للجميع .

البغدادي :55:


----------



## حسين منير (18 ديسمبر 2007)

الله يكرمكم


----------



## حسين منير (18 ديسمبر 2007)

الله يكرمكم


----------



## nomad (26 ديسمبر 2007)

merciiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii


----------



## نبيل الجبري (19 يناير 2008)

ممكن مخطط داخلي لجهاز الاسنان بس يكون واضح


----------



## امجدالعراقي (13 فبراير 2008)

السلام عليكم
مشكور شكر جزيل على العرض الرائع للجهاز
اذا امكن ان ترسل لي هذه المعلومات و هذا العرض على البريد الالكتروني
m_jed86***********
مع الشكر الجزيل


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (13 فبراير 2008)

اخي امجد العراقي .

ذكر وسائل الاتصال من بريد وارقام هواتف مشاركة مخالفة .

يتم التواصل في الملقى لتعم الفائدة للجميع .

ونرحب بك اجمل ترحيب ونتمنى ان تكون صديق دائم لنا .

على الرحب والسعة ونتظر منك مشاركة جديدة .

وبالتوفيق .

البغدادي


----------



## المهندسة تمارا (15 فبراير 2008)

شكرأ كتير أخ شكري عن جد كلكون خير وبركة ، عن جد كنت ضايعة وما ني عرفانة وين الله حاططني ، كنت شوف إنو دخلت الهندسة الطبية وما حأعرف شي فيها بس هلق بعد ما شفت المعلومات اللي عم تعلمونا إياها واللي بتفيدنا كتير كطلاب سنة أولى تشجعت غنو اهتم اكتر و شوف معلومات أكتر وحابة تساعدونا وتقدمولنا بعض النصائح اللي بتفيدنا لأنو نحنا بالجامعة دراستنا مواد نظرية غالبا" ما تكون غير مفيدة بعد التخرج ( هيك حكي رفقاتنا اللي تخرجوا ؟؟؟؟؟؟)


----------



## المهندس عبووود (14 مارس 2008)

بصراحة مشكوووووووووور اخوي على ها\ي المعلومات الرائعة


----------



## المسلم84 (24 مارس 2008)

شكراا لجهودكم المبذولة


----------



## محمد قهوة (24 مارس 2008)

*شكرا مهندس شكرى محمد نورى*

شكرا للمهندس شكرى على هذه المعلومات القيمة


----------



## سونار (28 مارس 2008)

thank you are the best


----------



## محمدالقبالي (5 أبريل 2008)

مشكور على هذه المعلومات القيمه


----------



## chadli (11 أبريل 2008)

بارك الله في كل القائمين على هذا الموقع وجعل كل مجهودكم في ميزان حسناتكم.


----------



## كاظم الجناني (12 أبريل 2008)

شكرا لك يل اخ شكري عودتنا دائما على مواضيعك الرائعة
لكن لدي بعض الاستفسارات البسيطة حول جهاز طب الاسنان
منها ما هو مقدار الضغط الذي تعمل به منظومة الهواء ؟
مقدار قدرة الماطورات الصغيرة حيث نلاحظ انها تولد عزم كبير رغم سرعتها العالية؟
اعتقد ان المنظومة بصورة عامة ليست هوائية فقط لان حركة الكرسي تكون بالهيدروليك
و ارجو منك يا اخ مهدي توضح عملية السيطرة على الحركة بصورة اكبر
شكرا لك مرة اخرى


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (12 أبريل 2008)

الاخ كاظم الجنابي .

تحية طيبة .

1- ما هو مقدار الضغط الذي تعمل به منظومة الهواء ؟

بالنسبة لضاغط الهواء يكون ضغطه 7بار اما مقدار دخول الهواء لجهاز الاسنان 4 بار ويتم توزيع الهواء المضغوط

بالنسبة لالات الحفر من 2.2 بار الى 3.5 بار حسب نوع الة الحفر .

2- مقدار قدرة الماطورات الصغيرة حيث نلاحظ انها تولد عزم كبير رغم سرعتها العالية؟

اذا كنت تقصد القبضة التوربينية السريعة يكون عزمها من 12 واط الى 21 واط وحسب نوع الة الحفر وبسرعة 450000 دورة بالدقيقة .

3- اعتقد ان المنظومة بصورة عامة ليست هوائية فقط لان حركة الكرسي تكون بالهيدروليك؟

هناك نظامان لحركات الكراسي .
* نظام هيدروليكي .
* نظام ميكانيكي .
والكرسي ليس له علاقة بأنظمة الات الحفر وعملها .

3- ارجو منك يا اخ مهدي توضح عملية السيطرة على الحركة بصورة اكبر.

هذا السؤال يجيب عليه الأخ مهدي .

وشكرا جزيلا على مرورك .


----------



## عزه ابراهيم محمد (14 أبريل 2008)

جزاكم الله خيراا


----------



## taymur__84 (15 أبريل 2008)

جزاك الله خير وما قصرت


----------



## Mohammed A. Ohde (28 أبريل 2008)

شكرا علي معلوماتك المهة


----------



## ELAMRA (28 أبريل 2008)

يوجد عندي مشاكل مع kavo ولكن لا يوجد حل


----------



## مهموم اليمن (11 مايو 2008)

بسم الله 
الاخ/شكرى 
لدى جهاز اسنان سلوفاكى الصنع رقمى (العرض) القبضة الاولى ال(hose) لديها ثلاث فتحات ولم اتمكن من تركيب القبضة السريعة على ال hose لمااذا????
عبدالله


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (11 مايو 2008)

تحية طيبة .

هناك ثلاثة انظمة معمول بها 2hole , 3hole,4hole وعليه يجب تطابق عدد الفتحات او الانابيب بين رأس الخرطوم والة الحفر (القبضة) .

وعليه في حالة عدم تطابقهما يجب تبديل رأس الخرطوم بواحد اخر متطابق .

اما اذا كان لدينا رأس الخرطوم ثلاثة فتحات ولم يتطابق مع قبضة ايضا ثلاثة فتحات هذا يدل انه هناك خلل صناعي

على سبيل المثال اعوجاج احد الفتحات او الانابيب مما يجعل تعشيقهما بصعوبة .

تحياتي لك وتقبل اجمل المنى .

البغدادي


----------



## مهموم اليمن (12 مايو 2008)

بسم الله 
الاخ /شكرى 
توجد فقط ثلاثة خراطيم مثبتة فقط من اصل خمسة (اى الباقى اثنان ) غير متوافرة سؤالى: هل يمكن طلب الاثنان الباقية (اىال____________________hoses) من الشركة وتركيبها فى الcontroller for dental chair) بسهولة ؟؟؟ اى مثل باقى الهوسس؟؟؟
علما بان الكرسى جديد
اخوك/عبد الله


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (12 مايو 2008)

تحياتي .

اذا كانت لديك الخبرة الكافية في تأهيل كرسي الأسنان سيكون الأمر في غاية السهولة .

حدد نوع الأستخدام للأثنين الباقية ونوع النظام الذي يعمل به الجهاز (هوائي او كهربائي )وان شاء الله خيرا ترى .

تقبل امتناني الفائق .

البغدادي


----------



## المهندس بلكس (20 يوليو 2008)

موضوع ملئ بالمعلومات القييمة 
جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## أبو المصطفى (12 أكتوبر 2008)

مشكور اخي( شكري) على هذا المجهود الجبار


----------



## مهموم اليمن (14 أكتوبر 2008)

عاجل جدا
الى الاخ/ المهندس شكرى السلا م عليكم
ارجوا افادتى برايك الشخصى عن برنامج الماجستير فى الهندسة الطبية الحيوية هل الافضل فى المانيا ام فى ماليزيا؟؟؟؟ 
ارى ان كل الاجهزة التى اصطدمت بها كلها المانية 
مع شكرى لشخصكم الكريم
اخوكم/ عبد الله


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (14 أكتوبر 2008)

تحياتي لك وشكرا جزيلا على ثقتك العالية .

انا في رأيي المتواضع المانية هي الام .

علاوتا على ذلك ستتقن لغة عالمية اثناء تواجدك هناك .

اغلب المختبرات لأجراء الفحوصات والمختبرات التطويرية لأغلب الدول المتقدمة موجودة في المانيا .

واود مشاركة الأعضاء وابداء رأيهم .


تقبل اجمل المنى .
البغدادي


----------



## فهد حزام القاضي (16 أكتوبر 2008)

*إخواني المهندسين العرب أرجو منكم كيفية معرفة فحص جهاز الأسكلر المدمج في كرسي الأسنان وكيفية معرفة أعطالة*​


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (16 أكتوبر 2008)

ايهما تقصد Air Scaler او ( Electric Scaler(cavitron .

مع التحية .



البغدادي


----------



## المهندسة الطبية (21 أكتوبر 2008)

الف شكر على هذا الموضوع وهل يوجد مخططات او التركيب الداخلي للكرسي والادوات بالصور؟


----------



## مهموم اليمن (21 أكتوبر 2008)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
شكرا اخى شكري على رايك..... اري ان المانيا هى الافضل فى هذا الاطار لكن يبدوا ان الالمانية لغة غير حية عندما اتخرج هل يمكن ان تكون الدراسة هناك باالانجليزية ؟؟؟ ارى كل الاجهزة الالمانية مكتوبة بالانجليزية؟؟ لماذا؟؟
عبد الله


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (21 أكتوبر 2008)

مهموم اليمن قال:


> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> شكرا اخى شكري على رايك..... اري ان المانيا هى الافضل فى هذا الاطار لكن يبدوا ان الالمانية لغة غير حية عندما اتخرج هل يمكن ان تكون الدراسة هناك باالانجليزية ؟؟؟ ارى كل الاجهزة الالمانية مكتوبة بالانجليزية؟؟ لماذا؟؟
> عبد الله



اللغة الالمانية من اللغات العالمية . 
واغلب الدول المصدرة يكون كتيب المستخدم باللغة الانكليزية او لعدة لغات ربما تكون عربية ايضا 

او حسب الاتفاق مع الجهة المستوردة . 

اما سؤالك نوع اللغة المستخدمة في المانية لاجل الدراسة في الجامعات طبعا هي اللغة 

المانية لكن دراسة الماجستير والدكتوراه ممكن بالانكليزية اذا كنت تتقن اللغة الانكليزية .

وبأمكانك الدراسة في اوكرانيا باللغة الانكليزية ايضا اذا كنت تتقن الانكليزية .

حسب معلوماتي المتواضعة .

اتمنى لك التوفيق .

تقبل تحياتي .

البغدادي:d


----------



## blackhorse (11 نوفمبر 2008)

الف الف الف شكر لك ياغالى الله يجعله فى ميزان حسناتك ويكرمك فى دنياك واخرتك


----------



## مهموم اليمن (13 نوفمبر 2008)

الاخ/ شكرى لدينا تاثيث مستشفيلت بالاجهزة الطبية واجهزة الاشعة فما هى المواصفات الفنية هل اجهزة الاشعة الالمانية افضل من الاسيوية ام الامريكية افضل من الالمانية....... ارجوا افادتى ؟؟
مع الشكر لشخصكم الكريم 
عبد الله


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (13 نوفمبر 2008)

من وجهة نظري المتواضعة .

في مجال اجهزة الاشعة يفضل اليابانية شركة شيماتزو وتوشيبا .

متطورة , تقنية عالية , كفاءة .

واتمنى مشاركة الاعضاء والزملاء في ابداء رأيهم .

تقبل تقديري وامتناني.

البغدادي


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (13 نوفمبر 2008)

من وجهة نظري المتواضعة .

في مجال اجهزة الاشعة يفضل اليابانية شركة شيماتزو وتوشيبا .

متطورة , تقنية عالية , كفاءة .

واتمنى مشاركة الاعضاء والزملاء في ابداء رأيهم .

تقبل تقديري وامتناني.

البغدادي


----------



## مهموم اليمن (14 نوفمبر 2008)

بسم الله 
الاخ/ شكرى ماذا عن اجهزة الاشعة الالمانية عن siemens, GENERAL MEDICAL ITALIA 
;كيف يمكن كتابة المواصفات للاجهزة فى بقية الاقسام بغرض جلبها من الشركات الكبيرة والوكيلة 
مع شكرى لشخصك الكريم 
عبد الله


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (14 نوفمبر 2008)

الاجهزة الالمانية والايطالية اجهزة راقية وجيدة جدا .

وعموما بأمكانك اخذ عروض الشراء من الوكلاء العامين في بلدك بما يتوفر لديهم من اجهزة اشعة معروضة .

واخذ مواصفاتها من خلال الكتلوكات الموجودة لديهم مع اسعارها وموديلاتها (تاريخ الصنع) والتأكد من وجود قطع 

غيارها لدى الوكيل في الحاجة اليها .

والتأكد ايضا هل هناك تدريب ودورات لكادركم الفني وكم الفترة .

ومدة الضمان للأجهزة ويفضل ان تكون سنتان وبدون مقابل مع وضع شروط جزائية في العقد الموقع .

واخيرا اتخاذ القرار يعود اليكم ( لجنة الشراء) بعد الاطلاع على جميع الاجهزة المعروضة من خلال المميزات 

المتقدمة .

تقبل تحياتي .

البغدادي


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (14 نوفمبر 2008)

الاجهزة الالمانية والايطالية اجهزة راقية وجيدة جدا .

وعموما بأمكانك اخذ عروض الشراء من الوكلاء العامين في بلدك بما يتوفر لديهم من اجهزة اشعة معروضة .

واخذ مواصفاتها من خلال الكتلوكات الموجودة لديهم مع اسعارها وموديلاتها (تاريخ الصنع) والتأكد من وجود قطع 

غيارها لدى الوكيل في الحاجة اليها .

والتأكد ايضا هل هناك تدريب ودورات لكادركم الفني وكم الفترة .

ومدة الضمان للأجهزة ويفضل ان تكون سنتان وبدون مقابل مع وضع شروط جزائية في العقد الموقع .

واخيرا اتخاذ القرار يعود اليكم ( لجنة الشراء) بعد الاطلاع على جميع الاجهزة المعروضة من خلال المميزات 

المتقدمة .

تقبل تحياتي .

البغدادي


----------



## مهموم اليمن (15 نوفمبر 2008)

بسم الله
شكرا- استاذى الكريم- على معلوماتكم القيمة -اعلاه- حسب علمى فى قانون المناقصات لا يجوز كتابة بلد المنشا للجهاز عند كتابة المواصفات الفنية ؛؛ هناك شركات تقدمت بدورات تدريبية خارجية فى مجال الصيانة للمهندس ,, لكن لا ادرى كم المدة ؟؟؟؟ وهل يجب كتابتها من ضمن شروط العقد ؟؟ ايضا ماذا عن الشروط التاديبية فى العقد الموقع؟؟
مع جزيل شكرى واحترامى لشخصك الكريم 
عبد الله


----------



## ذي قار (23 نوفمبر 2008)

الاخ البغدادي شكرا لك لفيض المعلومات التي شرفتنا به ..........................
هل من الممكن بعض المعلومات عن اجهزة الاسنان نوع سيرونا ان امكن مع فائق تقديري
ذي قار


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (23 نوفمبر 2008)

اهلا وسهلا بك في ملتقى المهندسين العرب.

نتمنى ان تكون صديق دائم لنا .

جميع اجهزة الاسنان المتعارف عليها تعمل بنظامين اولهما كهربائي والثاني رئوي كما مرة ذكره .

ومبدئ عملهما واحد لكن هناك فرق في الشكل الخارجي , والمحصلة النهائية هو الاداء والكفاءة وراحة 

الطبيب والمريض .

جهاز سيرونا من الاجهزة المتطورة حيث تتوفر فيه التقنية العالية وبالغة الدقة .

فشل في العراق فشلا ذريعا لسوء استخدامه من قبل الاطباء وايضا عبث الفنيين فيه بالرغم من تلقيهم دورات الصيانة 

في بلد المنشأ واصبحت الاعطال لاتحصى اضافتا ان وكيله في العراق لايمتلك قطعة غيار واحدة له .

كما ان اغلب الاجهزة تعرضت للنهب لأكثر اجزاءها واخيرا اصبح الجهاز مجرد كرسي هامد في اغلب المراكز

التخصصية لاسنان .

اما موديله اصبح من الماضي حيث مرة عليه اكثر من عقد من الزمن .

واخيرا اخي الكريم استقبل استفساراتك عن جهاز سيرونا .

تقبل امتناني وتقديري .

البغدادي


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (23 نوفمبر 2008)

اهلا وسهلا بك في ملتقى المهندسين العرب.

نتمنى ان تكون صديق دائم لنا .

جميع اجهزة الاسنان المتعارف عليها تعمل بنظامين اولهما كهربائي والثاني رئوي كما مرة ذكره .

ومبدئ عملهما واحد لكن هناك فرق في الشكل الخارجي , والمحصلة النهائية هو الاداء والكفاءة وراحة 

الطبيب والمريض .

جهاز سيرونا من الاجهزة المتطورة حيث تتوفر فيه التقنية العالية وبالغة الدقة .

فشل في العراق فشلا ذريعا لسوء استخدامه من قبل الاطباء وايضا عبث الفنيين فيه بالرغم من تلقيهم دورات الصيانة 

في بلد المنشأ واصبحت الاعطال لاتحصى اضافتا ان وكيله في العراق لايمتلك قطعة غيار واحدة له .

كما ان اغلب الاجهزة تعرضت للنهب لأكثر اجزاءها واخيرا اصبح الجهاز مجرد كرسي هامد في اغلب المراكز

التخصصية لاسنان .

اما موديله اصبح من الماضي حيث مرة عليه اكثر من عقد من الزمن .

واخيرا اخي الكريم استقبل استفساراتك عن جهاز سيرونا .

تقبل امتناني وتقديري .

البغدادي


----------



## غاده 2008 (24 نوفمبر 2008)

*جزاك الله خيرا .... وشكرا لك.*​


----------



## therarocky (30 نوفمبر 2008)

شكرا جزيلا 
وجزاك الله خيرا يا اخي على على المجخود الرائع


----------



## Alinajeeb (1 ديسمبر 2008)

كم سعر الكرسي قلت


----------



## amimk (2 ديسمبر 2008)

اشكرا جزيلا


----------



## جمال الصغير (2 ديسمبر 2008)

أقدم لإخوانى بالملتلقى لمن يهتم بأجهزة الأسنان كتالوج تشغيل لماكينة الأسنان SIRONA


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (3 ديسمبر 2008)

جمال الصغير قال:


> أقدم لإخوانى بالملتلقى لمن يهتم بأجهزة الأسنان كتالوج تشغيل لماكينة الأسنان Sirona



اين الملف .

تأكد اخي الفاضل من طريقة اضافة الملف مع الشكر .

البغدادي


----------



## حبيب المعرفة (15 ديسمبر 2008)

شكرى محمد نورى قال:


> اخواني المشتركين الموضوع للمشاهدة والرد يكون سؤال او مناقشة .
> الأن نتطرق الى الوحدة الجانبية لجهاز الأسنان Side Unite . والذي يتكون من
> 4-قنينة لخزن الماء المضغوط لحالات التبريد والرش اثناء عمل الأت الحفر وغيرها .
> 
> ...


 
أستاذي الفاضل المهندس/ شكري محمد نوري .. شكرا لك على مجهوداتك الرائعة في إثراء المعرفة والإدراك العلمي لدينا .. والشكر موصول لكل المساهمين في هذا المجال.
أنا في صدد إستلام صيانة كراسي الأسنان وأحاول دراسة فكرة عمل هذه الأجهزة وسؤالي الآن عن قنينة الماء المضغوط لحالات التبريد والرش اثناء عمل الأت الحفر وغيرها .
- كيف يصل الماء المقطر من هذه القنينة إلى القبضات المختلفة ؟
- ما أسباب عدم وصول أو إنتظام الماء الخارج من القبضات ؟
- ما وظيفة الماء العادي الواصل للجهاز من خلال ضاغطة كهربائية رئيسية تسحب الماء من الخزان الرئيسي للعيادة ؟
وجزاكم الله خيرا​


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (16 ديسمبر 2008)

الأخ حبيب العرفة .

شكرا جزيلا على سؤالك .

مبدأ عمل قنينة او خزان الماء الذي يغذي الات الحفر هو يتم وضع ماء مقطر في الخزان ثم يتم غلق السدادة الخاصة

جيدا منعا لتدفق الهواء منها .

وسوف احضر ملف مع الرسوم لأجل التوضيح .

أانتظر للتكملة .

البغدادي


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (16 ديسمبر 2008)

الأخ حبيب العرفة .

شكرا جزيلا على سؤالك .

مبدأ عمل قنينة او خزان الماء الذي يغذي الات الحفر هو يتم وضع ماء مقطر في الخزان ثم يتم غلق السدادة الخاصة

جيدا منعا لتدفق الهواء منها .

وسوف احضر ملف مع الرسوم لأجل التوضيح .

أانتظر للتكملة .

البغدادي


----------



## محمدالقبالي (16 ديسمبر 2008)

مشكوريييييييييييييييييييين على الشرح


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (16 ديسمبر 2008)

*خزان الماء لجهاز الاسنان.*

السلام عليكم .

في الملف التالي مبدا عمل خزان الماء .

وفي الانتظار الاجابة على جميع اسئلتكم واستفساراتكم .

بالتوفيق .

البغدادي


----------



## حبيب المعرفة (16 ديسمبر 2008)

شكرى محمد نورى قال:


> السلام عليكم .
> 
> في الملف التالي مبدا عمل خزان الماء .
> 
> ...


شكرا لك سيدي الفاضل على هذا الجهد .. ويبقى لدي سؤال لو سمحت لي ..
أنا أتكلم تحديدا عن كرسي كوري الصنع (kaiser) من إنتاج شركة (Sky dental) لاحظت تزويدالكرسي بخط ماء عن طريق موتور ضخ من الخزان الرئيسي للعيادة .. ما وظيفة هذا الخط ؟
ورجاءً لمن يملك أي معلومات أو ملفات عن هذا الكرسي تزويدنا بها للفائدة
وجزاكم الله خيرا​


----------



## therarocky (27 فبراير 2009)

مشكووووووووووووور جدا اخي العزيز م/ شكري 
وجزاك الله خيرا على هذه المعلومات الرائعة جدا جدا جدا 
وجعل الله هذا في ميزان حسناتك 
وبارك الله فيك انت وكل من ساعد على اتمام هذا الموضوع بهذا الشكل الجميل والممتع والمفيد


----------



## golta (28 فبراير 2009)

شكرا ياخي على هده المعلومات الشيقة


----------



## طالبة العفو (25 مارس 2009)

السلام عليكم....هذه المعلومات وافية جدا لكني اود فيما يختص بتركيبات وتوصيلات الصرف والتغذية والتوصيلات الكهربائية


----------



## مرجان البحر (2 مايو 2009)

مشكور أخوي على هذا التوضيح الممتع


----------



## سامر العارف (5 مايو 2009)

*بارك الله فيك 
ونحن بانتظار المزيد....*​


----------



## الوصييف (8 مايو 2009)

_الاخ مهموم اليمن لو حضرتك فتحت القابضه اللي بتسرب الماي هتلاقي فيها جيوان دائري يا ريت تتاكد من صلاحيته وان شاء الله هو السبب بالتوفيق ابو ذياد_


----------



## الوصييف (8 مايو 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
الاخ المشرف
لو سمحت تفيدني برايك في موضوع مهم وهو ان انا مسافر السعوديه كفني صيانة وحدات الاسنان وكانت خبرتي في المجال ده من شهر تقريبا تكاد تكون زيرو ودلوقتي قرات وتعلمت بس النظري اكثر من العملي زفسؤال لحضرتك هل الشغل في المجال ده يحتاج لسنوات من التدريب زي ما سمعت ولا لا؟وانت شايف اسافر بخبرتي القليله دي ولا مسفرش احسن؟

بارك الله فيك رد علي وطمني بخبرتك


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (8 مايو 2009)

اخي الكريم .

لا يوجد شئ مستحيل امام ارادة الانسان .

بالممارسة والعمل الدؤب تتولد الخبرة والابداع .

سافر ومن الله التوفيق .


البغدادي


----------



## راجى عفو الكريم (21 مايو 2009)

*السلام عليكم*

نفعك الله ونفعنا بهذا العلم الرائع واكثر الله من امثالك وجعله بميزان حسناتك


----------



## malchawi (6 يونيو 2009)

thank you soo much loooooooooooool


----------



## مهندسة جادة (7 يونيو 2009)

الله يعطيك الف عافية 
ويجزيك كل خير
و الله كنا بحاجة شديدة لهذه المعلومات القيمة


----------



## omdaa (10 يونيو 2009)

ششششششششششششككككككككككرا


----------



## رشا يغمور (28 يونيو 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
يعطيكم العافية
وجزاكم الله كل الخير


----------



## م.احمد فايق لولو (11 يوليو 2009)

كلام جميل ورائع جزاك الله كل خير ووفقك ومزيدا من التقدم


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (11 يوليو 2009)

تسلموا على مروركم و اطرائكم .

تقبلوا جزيل التقدير والمحبة .


البغدادي


----------



## AhmedMidOoO (12 يوليو 2009)

بجد تسلم على المجهود 
وربنا يجازيك كل خير
وانا سعيد بمشاركتى فى المنتدى ده وبقسم طبيه خاصه


----------



## وليد سهر (14 يوليو 2009)

لك جزيل الشكر الشرح كان وافيا


----------



## kamal Nashar (19 يوليو 2009)

*بارك الله فيك اخي على هذه المعلومات والله يزيدك يا اخي بصراحة دايما مواضيعك مميزة الى الامام*​


----------



## مهندسة جادة (20 يوليو 2009)

يسلمو ايديك
معلومات اكثر من رائعة


----------



## جوهرة المحيط (21 يوليو 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته







The main tow unites of the dental unit :
1. the doctor unit .
2. the assistant unit
The main parts of the dental unit :
1. Compressor air
2.floor box (junction box) .
3. Mother board .
4.chair .
5.doctor unit.
6.assistant unit .
7.x-ray display .
8.light lamp .
9. light lamp holder .
10.head holder .
The instrument that are used in the dental unit:
1.dry oven.
2.the autoclave .
3.amalga mixer .
4.amalga meter .
5.laser instrument for dental use .


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (21 يوليو 2009)

جزيل الشكر على الاضافة والردود الطيبة .

البغدادي


----------



## الطيب ياسين (23 يوليو 2009)

الاخ العزيز شكري ابو احمد انت مثلنا الاعلى ونحن نفتخر بك اتنمى لك التوفيق مواضيعك كلها شيقه ومفيده الله يجعلها في ميزان حسناتك مع تقديري


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (23 يوليو 2009)

الطيب ياسين قال:


> الاخ العزيز شكري ابو احمد انت مثلنا الاعلى ونحن نفتخر بك اتنمى لك التوفيق مواضيعك كلها شيقه ومفيده الله يجعلها في ميزان حسناتك مع تقديري



شكرا جزيلا يا اخ طيب على اطرائك .

تقبل اجمل الامنيات .


البغدادي


----------



## last queen (25 يوليو 2009)

السلام عليكم
انا سعدت جدا بأنضامي للملتقى الراقي........وعاشت ايدك عالموضوع وبارك الله بيك
العراقية.....


----------



## HATOTY (15 أغسطس 2009)

بارك الله فيك اخوي وجزاك كل خير
على هذا المجهود الاكثر من رائع


----------



## ام وائل الأثرية (16 أغسطس 2009)

جزاكم الله عنا كل خير


----------



## mnci (17 أغسطس 2009)

بالتوفيق اخى الكريم................................


----------



## farmade (25 أغسطس 2009)

شكرا جزيلا على هذه التوظيحات


----------



## farmade (29 أغسطس 2009)

شكرا جزيلا لكن كان من الممكن قليل من الشرح عن مكونات المنظومة والية عملها اعني قليل من التبسيط في انتقال كل من الماء والهواء ولو برسم تخطيطي وشكرا


----------



## محمداحمد حسين (11 أكتوبر 2009)

ايه الحلاوي دي انا مسرور جدا ممكن نتعمق شويا


----------



## الدنجوان العنيد (13 أكتوبر 2009)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووور ودائما للامام


----------



## أبو عبد الله كرم (21 ديسمبر 2009)

الشكر للجميع على هذه المعلومات المفيدة


----------



## فداء (22 ديسمبر 2009)

شكرا جزيلا اخ شكري ودائما للامام


----------



## فداء (22 ديسمبر 2009)

شكرا اخ شكري وللامام


----------



## احساس قيصر (27 ديسمبر 2009)

الف شكر


----------



## فيلبس اسحق (28 ديسمبر 2009)

تمنياتى بالتوفيق للجمييييييييييييييييييييع


----------



## محمود عزت احمد (5 يناير 2010)

جزاك الله كل خير موضوع اكثر من رائع واستفدت منه كثيرا


----------



## هانى احمد فوده (9 أبريل 2010)

جزاك الله كل خير يا باشمهندس احنا بنتعلم منك


----------



## Eng.Maher 40 (13 أبريل 2010)

شكرا جزيلا وبارك الله فيك على ما تقدمه من معلومات قيمة 

لدي سؤال :
1-ما هي قيم الضغوط المطلوبة لكل من الكرسي وال(Hand pices ) .
2-ماهي اهم الاعطال بال (Dental Unit) لكل من النظامين (a-Hydrolic dental chair
b-Electrical dental chair).
3- هل اذاقطعت احدى الانابيب في الكرسي الهايدروليك ستؤدي الى سقوط الكرسي ام هناك نظام لتفادي هذا الامر.

ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (13 أبريل 2010)

Eng.Maher 40 قال:


> شكرا جزيلا وبارك الله فيك على ما تقدمه من معلومات قيمة
> 
> لدي سؤال :
> 1-ما هي قيم الضغوط المطلوبة لكل من الكرسي وال(Hand pices ) .
> ...



1- يتم تجهيز كرسي الاسنان بضغط 4 بار ثم يتم توزيع الضغط للقبضة السريعة 2,2 بار كذلك القبضة البطيئة من 2,5 -3 بار وحسب الشركة المصنعة .

2- اعطال الكراسي كثيرة ومتنوعة لكن الهايدروليك اكثر واعقد .

3- عادتا انابيب توصيل الهايدروليك هي انابيب متينة ومخصصة لهذا الغرض حيث تتحمل 70 بار ضغط

واذا حدث ثقب نتيجة استهلاكه فان الكرسي ينزل ببطئ ويستقر ,لكنه لايصعد ثانيتا الا بعد تغيّر الانبوب .

ولا تتوقع سقوطه الحر كألانسان من الطابق الاول او ارتفاع متر .

واخيرا لو كان سؤالك عن الفرق بين النظامين (a-Hydrolic dental chair
b-Electrical dental chair).من مميزات ومواصفات .

تقبل تحياتي .

البغدادي


----------



## alwaseif (3 يوليو 2010)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
اخواني الكرام هذه اول مشاركه لي في ملتقيالمهندسين العرب واحب انها تكون في مجال الاسنان لان تخصصي في المجال ده
اولا طريقه تركيب كراسي الاسنان سهله ولكنها تحتاج لمجهود بدني لان وزن الكرسي بالطبع كبير لكن بعد التركيب الميكانيكي للكرسي وده الجزء السهل ويختلف باختلاف نوع وموديل الكرسي لان في انواع من الكراسي بتكون جاهزه علي التوصيلات الكهربائيه وتوصيلات الماء والهواء مباشرة

بعد التركيب الميكانيكي بتبدا الخطوه التاليه وهي توصيلات الكهرباء والماء والهواء والصرف والشفط
الكهرباء غالبا ما بتكون220vوتوصل في اماكن التوصيل الخاصه بها والتي تحدد بالعلامات (L-N-E)وبعد هذه الخطوه يمكنك تحريك الوحده بسهوله 

وبعدذلك يتم توصيل وصلات الماء وغالبا ما تكون بالون الازرق او بالون الاسمرثم توصل وصلة الهواء وغالبا ما تكون بالون الابيض
وبعد ذلك نضع خرطوم الصرف في ماسوره الصرف الخاصه به ونربط خرطوم الشفط بماسورة الشفط( وذلك اذا كان جهاز الشفط خارجي)
وبعد ذلك يكون قد انتهينا من وصلات (الكهرباء -الماء-الهواء-الصرف-والشفط)وهذا التركيب واحد في جميع الوحدات الثابته
وفي خارج العياده يكون
(جهاز ضاغط الهواء-جهاز الشفط)ويتصلان بالكرسي عبر تمديدات ارضيه ووصلات كهرباء وتحكم من الوحده الي هذه الاجهزه الملحقه

اتمني ان يكون هذا الكلام بسيط وسهل الفهم


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (4 يوليو 2010)

الاخ alwaseif

شكرا جزيلا على الاضافة ونتمنى المزيد .
مع التقدير .

البغدادي


----------



## med_eng (17 أغسطس 2010)

جزاك الله خير وبارك الله بيك
هل لك ان ترفق بعض المصادر جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (17 أغسطس 2010)

med_eng قال:


> جزاك الله خير وبارك الله بيك
> هل لك ان ترفق بعض المصادر جزاك الله خيرا



وجزاك الله خبرا .

اي نوع من المصادر تريد ان ارفقها .

ارجوا التوضيح.

البغدادي


----------



## e.berakdar (6 سبتمبر 2010)

مشكور جدا


----------



## mazenfxdd (20 سبتمبر 2010)

اكثر من رائع بالتوفيق يارب


----------



## العيون الدامعة (20 سبتمبر 2010)

شرح جميل.....................

شكرا لك......................


----------



## ومضه (21 سبتمبر 2010)

اريد معلرفة كيفية صيانة كرسي الاسنان وماهي الاعطال الشائعة التي تحدث بكرسي الاسنان :15::6::18:


----------



## ربا فلسطين (25 سبتمبر 2010)

شكرا لك 
يعطيك العافية يارب


----------



## moh_1985 (27 سبتمبر 2010)

سلام عليكم
انا مهندس مهند علي عمري 25 سنه اتخرجت هذه السنه من الاردن انا صارلي اسبوع شغال بشركه والمدير بدو اياني اكون مسؤول عن اجهزه الاسنان من النوع سيرونا تصليح 
بدي حد يساعدني كيف اشتغل عليه وكيف اتعامل مع العطل اذا صار معي
ارجو منكم المساعده وشكرا


----------



## العيون الدامعة (27 سبتمبر 2010)

شرح كامل وبالتفصيل عن جهاز الأسنان

- Compressor air:هي التي تجهز بالماء والهواء، وتتكون من جزئيين الجزء الكهربائي وهو الماطور (motor) والمفتاح الضغطي (pressure switch) وجزء الميكانيكي وهو حاوية الهواء (tank) ،والأنابيب التي تنقل الهواء،وصمامات ذات الاتجاه الواحد وصمام الخروج (exit valve) ،وصمام لتنظيم الهواء (Auto regulator air) .
 عندما يأخذ الماطور الهواء من الخارج يعمل على تحويل حركة الهواء من حركة أفقية إلى حركة عمودية ، و يتركب الماطور من أسطوانة قابلة للدوران يوجد بداخلها shaft قابل للحركة ويتحرك هذا shaft على مكبس للهواء والذي يسمى بستن (piston) يعمل على كبس الهواء ،ويوجد مرشح للهواء المأخوذ من الخارج ،يتوزع الهواء إلى الأجزاء الأخرى عن طريق الأنابيب التي تحوي على صمامات ذات الاتجاه الواحد .
لتنظيم ضغط الهواء يوجد المفتاح الضغطي (pressure switch) ويحوي هذا المفتاح على قطعة ميكانيكية يتم من خلالها تحديد الضغط ،وهذه القطعة عبارة عن نابض (spring) بعدد اثنان يتم معايرتهما قبل بدء الجهاز بالعمل وذلك عن طريق ربطهما بطريقة بحيث كلما يتحرك النابض يدفع واحد بار (1 bar) ،ويوجد مقياس (gage) يقرأ مقدار الضغط .
يوجد صمام الخروج (exit valve) لحماية من الضغوط المتبقية عند انطفاء الجهاز فجأة.
2- floor box (junction box): يجهز الجهاز بالماء والهواء والكهرباء ،حيث يجهز الهواء من Compressor air وتذهب إلى منظم يدوي ،وتجهز الماء حيث يوجد حنفية تذهب إلى منظم يدوي ثم إلى الأجزاء الأخرى،ويجهز بالكهرباء حيث يأتي التيار من المصدر إلى محولة تحوي على كارت الإلكتروني لتنظيم الفولتية، حيث تعمل على تحويل الفولتية من220v إلى فولتيات المطلوبة بالجهاز .
يوجد أربع قطع ميكانيكية هي متحسسات ميكانيكية كهربائية فاتدتها تحديد الضغط الذي يعمل به الجهاز ،وهذه القطع عبارة عن نابض (spring) تتم معايرتها كالتي موجودة في pressure switch . 
3- Mother board .:وهو البورد الرئيسي للجهاز حيث يتم من خلاله توزيع الضغط والفولتية والماء إلى جميع أجزاء الجهاز، حيث يجهز بالكميات المطلوبة من ضغط وماء وهواء.
 يوجد داخل هذا البوردSolenoid Valve (SV) يعمل على ضخ الماء، وهو صمام يحوي على قطعة ميكانيكية لها فتحة إدخال وفتحة أخراج ،يحوي بداخله على نابض حلزوني وملف يعطي أشارة للملف فيولد مجال مغناطيسي يجذب المغناطيس للأعلى فيفتح فتحة الإخراج.
وكذلك يوجد Auto Regulator Valve والذي يعمل على تحديد الضغط الذي يعمل به الجهاز،وهو عبارة عن قطعة مستطيلة لها الإدخالات و الاخراجات، عندما يأتي الضغط يذهب إلى هذه الشرائح المستطيلة التي تحوي على فتحات ليست على استقامة واحدة فتخلخل الضغط الذي بداخلها إلى الضغط اللازم لتشغيل الجهاز.
4- assistant unit : وهي التي تحوي على Hand Pieces والتي هي:
a- Triple Sring: تستخدم لتنظيف الأسنان، يوجد مفتاح للماء وأخر للهواء ويمكن أستخدم كل واحد منهما على حدا،او أستخدم الاثنان معا.
b-Sliver Ejector : وهي ساحبة اللعاب وتكون قابلية سحبها قليلة.
 تعمل ساحبة اللعاب والعمليات على مبدأ فنجوري، وهو حجرة لها فتحة لإدخال الهواء وفتحة لإخراجه ،ويحوي​على تخصر من الوسط، وعند هذا التخصر سوف يتخلخل الضغط ،ويوجد فتحة في وسط هذا التخصر ،وهذه​الفتحة تعمل على سحب المواد،وتربط هذه الحجرة مباشرة على Compressor air .
5- x-ray display : يقوم بعرض أشعة الأسنان.
6- light lamp: وهو ضوء تنكستن او هالوجين ، يعطي قدرة أضاءة مختلفة، ويستخدم للأنارة.
7- light lamp holder: وهو حامل الضوء و doctor unit ويحوي على مضخ هوائي (pump) يعمل على تسهيل حركة الحامل إلى الأعلى والأسفل . 
8- light cure: يستخدم هذا الجهاز لتصليب حشوه الأسنان،ويتكون من :
-القاعدة : وتشمل محول 12 فولت DC وبورد عبارة من منظم للتيار ومؤقت .
-المقبض: عبارة عن مصباح هالوجين 12 فولت DC 75-100W ايضا مع انبوب الياف بصرية
خليوية تنقل الأضاءة من المصباح بشكل مركز . مع فلتر لأمتصاص الأشعة فوق البنفسجية وهي
المصدر لتصلب الحشوة .وعدسة لوقاية العين . تتم العملية بواسطة سويج كهربائي مثبت بالمقبض .
وهناك مروحة لتبريد المصباح تبدأ العمل عند توصيل الدائرة .
- السلك : الذي ينقل الكهربائية .ويصنع من الفضة الخالصة ليتحمل 10 امبير .
مبدأ العمل : الضغط على ازر الكهربائي في المقبض . يبدأ المصباح الهالوجيني بألأنارة وبتسليط
الضوء على الحشوة الموضوعة على السن .
يبدأ المؤقت الزمني بأصدر صوت او رنين كل 10 ثواني . وحسب الوقت لتصلب الحشوة .
وعند الأنتهاء تبقى المروحة تعمل لمدة 2-3 دقائق لتبريد المصباح لكي يرجع الى درجة
حرارته الأصلية او الأعتيادية .
في الأجهزة الحديثة يستخدم لتوليد الأشعة الفوق البنفسجية ال LED (light emitting diode) ،ويفضل استخدامه لأنه سريع في توليد الأشعة الفوق البنفسجية وبدون حرارة.
9- doctor unit : وهي التي تحوي على Hand Pieces والتي هي:
a-Scalar : يستخدم في إزالة الأوساخ والتكلس الموجود على الأسنان،ويعتمد على حركة رأس (نبولة)،والتي تسمى Tip ويعمل scalar بثلاث طرق والتي هي:
أ-الطريقة الهوائية:يتكون جسم scalar من ستيل واير مربوط عليه قطع فولاذية ،عند دخول أول دفعة من الهواء تتحرك أول قطعة فولاذية،في ثاني دفعة من الهواء تتحرك القطعة الثانية،وهكذا تتحرك القطع حيث تولد ذبذبات تعمل على تحريك الرأس Tip) ( ،وهذه الحركة تتطلب عمل Compressor air طول الوقت وهذا شيء سلبي، وعدد الذبذبات المتولدة لا تزيد عن 4khz وهذا غير كافي لإزالة التكلس لهذا يفضل أستخدم 
الطريقة الثانية والثالثة.
ب-الطريقة الكهربائية (Cavetron) : يكون جسم scalar مكون من شرائح معدنية رقيقة معزولة وذات نهاية نهاية واحدة مربوط عليها الرأس Tip) ( ،وهذه الصفائح توضع داخل جسم scalar وأيضا يوجد ملف، عند 
​مرور نصف الموجة الموجب يتولد فبض مغناطيسي فيسحب الصفائح إلى الأعلى،وعند النصف السالب يتولد فيض مغناطيسي فيسب الصفائح إلى الأسفل، ومن هذه الحركة تتولد ذبذبات تعمل على تحريك رأس scalar ، وتم إلغاء هذه الطريقة وتم الاستعاضة عنها بالطريقة الثالثة بسبب تلف الملف وصعوبة لفه بالجسم وتبديله.
ج-طريقة Piezoelectric : في هذه الطريقة يكون جسم scalar مصنوع من قطع كريستال موضوعة في حجرة، عند مرور التيار يعمل على تأين القطع واضطرابها ،حيث تتحرك القطعة الأولى وعندما تتحرك تحرك معها القطعة الثانية ،وتكون حركة القطعة الثانية ضعف حركة القطعة الأولى،وهكذا تتولد ذبذبات يكون مدها إلى 24000  ذبذبة، حيث لا تسمع هذه الذبذبات .
b-Triple sring : تستخدم لتنظيف الأسنان، يوجد مفتاح للماء وأخر للهواء ويمكن أستخدم كل واحد منهما على حدا،أو أستخدم الاثنان معا.
c-Torpin (High Speed Motor) : تستخدم هذه القطعة في الخدش والقطع ،وفكرة عمله يأتي الهواء إلى زعانف (تكون بشكل نصف كرة) تبدأ هذه الزعانف بالدوران فيدور الماطور (rotor) الموضوع داخل الحجرة ، ويوجد من اليمين واليسار بوبرين يمسك الجسم، ويوجد Garr Box الذي يحوي على shaft ودشلي كبير مربوط عليه دشلي صغير ،وبهذه الطريقة تزداد السرعة وتنقل إلى الرأس الذي يسمى Peer ،تصل عدد دورات فيها إلى 500 000 دورة.
يوجد فتحتان، فتحة كبيرة لخروج الأوساخ ،وفتحة صغيرة لدخول الهواء،ونفس الشيء يوجد للماء.
d-Low Speed Motor: تتكون من جزئيين هما rotor وقطعةعدلة أو بشكل زاوية وهي التي تستخدم في التنظيف والقطع ،ومبدأ عمل rotorنفس عمل Torpin فقط الاختلاف في الزعانف حيث تعمل على إعاقة الهواء،فتكون سرعتها قليلة .
يوجد تدريج (R,F) وفائدتها تحريك rotor يمين أو يسار.
 يوجد ما يعرف Auto selective valve وهو صمام اختياري له إدخالات (هواء-هواء -ماء) وأخراجات حيث يجهز Hand Pieces ،هذا الصمام لا يجهز إلى عندما يأتيه إيعاز من صمام أخر يسمى Pool Back Valve وهذا الصمام موجود في المكان الذي توضع فيه Hand Piece ،عند رفع Hand Piece يبدأ الصمام بالعمل وعند أعادتها يوقف الصمام عن العمل ،إن هذه العملية لا تحدث إلى عند الضغط على مفتاح أخر يسمى
Foot Switch .
10- chair: يختلف مبدأ تحريك الكرسي من جهاز إلى أخر وذلك حسب الشركة الصانعة للجهاز،فتحريك الكرسي يكون إما كهربائي أو يعتمد على زيت الهيدروكلوريك، حيث يوجد وعاء يحوي على زيت ويوجد Pump لضخ هذا الزيت ويوجد Shaft يعمل على تحريك الكرسي ونابض لتسهيل الحركة.
يوجد وراء الكرسي مفاتيح هي (PRO,SET,A-B-C) تستخدم في برمجة الكرسي .
PRO: لتحديد A-B-C، SET:لخزن الحركة،A-B-C:تعني الأشخاص.
​


----------



## العيون الدامعة (27 سبتمبر 2010)

الأجهزة الملحقة بعيادة الأسنان

الأجهزة الملحقة بوحدة الأسنان:​ 1-Dry Oven :  وهو جهاز تعقيم حراري ،يحتوي على سخانات (Heater)  ،مؤقت (Timer) لتحديد وقت التعقيم،و فاصم
حراري (Thermostat) لسيطرة على درجة الحرارة،ومفتاح لفتح وغلق الدارة الكهربائية، 
يوجد منبهات Leads للدلالة على عمل الجهاز،يستخدم فيه التعقيم الجاف.
2-the autoclave: 
 جهاز تعقيم الرطب ،يفضل استخدامه بدل الفرن الكهربائي لان بعض الجراثيم لا تموت بالحرارة الجافة، وأيضا يحافظ على مرونة المواد.​ أجزاء الجهاز مماثلة لي أجزاء الفرن الكهربائي .
3- amalga mixer: يحوي هذا الجهاز على ماطور كهربائي ،عتلة أفقية،مؤقت Timer لتحديد وقت مزج الحشوة،ومفتاح لفتح الدائرة الكهربائية وغلقها. 
 يوجد عتلتين مربوط على أطرافهما بوشة والتي تعمل على تحريك العتلتين يمين ويسار،أي تحول الحركة من دورانية إلى خطية، حيث يوجد Shaft موضوع بصورة جانبية للماطور.
 توضع الحشوة والتي هي عبارة عن كبسولة من زئبق مع سبيكة من المعادن بين العتلتين وعند تحديد الوقت يبدأ الجهاز بالعمل أي خلط الحشوة.


----------



## العيون الدامعة (27 سبتمبر 2010)

الأجهزة الملحقة بوحدة الأسنان:​ 1-Dry Oven : 
​ وهو جهاز تعقيم حراري ،يحتوي على سخانات (Heater)  ،مؤقت (Timer) لتحديد وقت التعقيم،و فاصم
حراري (Thermostat) لسيطرة على درجة الحرارة،ومفتاح لفتح وغلق الدارة الكهربائية، 
يوجد منبهات Leads للدلالة على عمل الجهاز،يستخدم فيه التعقيم الجاف.
2-the autoclave: 
http://wwweng.uwyo.edu/chemical/research/biointerfacial/html/Autoclave.JPG​ جهاز تعقيم الرطب ،يفضل استخدامه بدل الفرن الكهربائي لان بعض الجراثيم لا تموت بالحرارة الجافة، وأيضا يحافظ على مرونة المواد.
 أجزاء الجهاز مماثلة لي أجزاء الفرن الكهربائي .
3- amalga mixer: 
http://img.alibaba.com/photo/100147517/Bms_Amalgam_Mixer.jpg​ يحوي هذا الجهاز على ماطور كهربائي ،عتلة أفقية،مؤقت Timer لتحديد وقت مزج الحشوة،ومفتاح لفتح الدائرة الكهربائية وغلقها. 
 يوجد عتلتين مربوط على أطرافهما بوشة والتي تعمل على تحريك العتلتين يمين ويسار،أي تحول الحركة من دورانية إلى خطية، حيث يوجد Shaft موضوع بصورة جانبية للماطور.
 توضع الحشوة والتي هي عبارة عن كبسولة من زئبق مع سبيكة من المعادن بين العتلتين وعند تحديد الوقت يبدأ الجهاز بالعمل أي خلط الحشوة.
-5-


----------



## العيون الدامعة (27 سبتمبر 2010)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## moh_1985 (29 سبتمبر 2010)

مشكور كتييييييييييير يا العيون الدامعه على المعلومات الرائعه وان شاء الله رح استفيد منها


----------



## المسلم84 (7 أكتوبر 2010)

بارك الله فيكم....


----------



## نبهان اعبية (1 نوفمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم
ارجو المساعده في موضوع جهاز اشعه اكس في كرسي الاسنان


----------



## مجدى بكر (6 نوفمبر 2010)

الاخ البغدادى مشكور على على هذا التوضيح الممتاز ولو سمحت لى اضيف اضافه بسيطه ان قبضات السرعه العاليه والبطيئه تتوقف على نوع التوربين حيث انه يدور بقوة الهواء المضغوط الداخل الى القبضه من خلال ضاغط الهواء ويحدث ايضا خلط للماء مع الهواء الداخل لفم المريض ليشكل رزاز لمنع ارتفاع درجة حرارة السن نتيجة السرعه العاليه للpin التى تكون مثبته فى القبضه لعمل الحفر والتنظيف للسن ولك تحياتى


----------



## mohanad_sh (8 نوفمبر 2010)

رائع


----------



## mohanad_sh (8 نوفمبر 2010)

طططططول


----------



## أبو موئل (12 نوفمبر 2010)

الشكر الجزيل لك أخي البغدادي على هذه المعلومات القيمة


----------



## mohammed.madani (12 نوفمبر 2010)

انشالله ربنا يزيدك يا باشمهندس


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (12 نوفمبر 2010)

اشكر مروركم واطرائكم .

تقبلوا اجمل المنى .

البغدادي


----------



## mohammed.madani (13 نوفمبر 2010)

مشكور ياباش مهندس


----------



## mouhamad seif (1 ديسمبر 2010)

shokran ktir a5ouna moudou3 momayaz w share7 mobasat


----------



## عماد11711 (23 يناير 2011)

ارك الله فيك


----------



## med_eng (12 مارس 2011)

جزاك الله خير الجزاء وبارك الله فيك


----------



## knight2007 (18 مارس 2011)

السلام عليكم استاد البغدادي عندي مشكلة في الايرموتور نوع سيرونا لا يعمل ما هي الاجراءات المتخذة وما هي مكونات الايرموتور حتى يمكنني اصلاحه


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (28 مارس 2011)

الأيرموتور محرك يعمل بالهواء المضغوط .
المايكرور موتور محرك يعمل كهربائيا بقدرة 24فولت.
وفي جهاز الأسنان نوع سيرونا هناك موديل فيه اير موتور وموديل اخر مايكروموتور .
وسؤالي هو 
هل تقصد المحرك الكهربائي (المايكروموتور ).

انتظر توضيحك.

مع التقدير

البغدادي


----------



## فاطمة حمد (18 أبريل 2011)

شكرا جزيلا وجزاك الله كل الخير


----------



## مهندس:محمد حسنى (18 أبريل 2011)

السلام عليكم اخوانى الاعزاء واقدم شكرى وتقديرى للمهندس شكرى الذى استفدت منه كثيرا ويشرفنى التعاون معكم 
_مهندس محمد حسنى _
_مهندس الكترونيات _
_اعمل فى مجال صيانة الاجهزةالطبيه_


----------



## knight2007 (21 أبريل 2011)

*السلام عليكم استاد البغدادي عندي مشكلة في المايكروموتور المحرك الكهربائي نوع سيرونا لا يعمل ما هي الاجراءات المتخذة وما هي مكونات الايرموتور حتى يمكنني اصلاحه مع جزيل الشكر*​


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (21 أبريل 2011)

مهندس:محمد حسنى قال:


> السلام عليكم اخوانى الاعزاء واقدم شكرى وتقديرى للمهندس شكرى الذى استفدت منه كثيرا ويشرفنى التعاون معكم
> _مهندس محمد حسنى _
> _مهندس الكترونيات _
> _اعمل فى مجال صيانة الاجهزةالطبيه_



تسلم على مشاعرك النبيلة .

نرحب بك اجمل ترحيب ويسعدنا التعاون معنا .

مع التقدير .

البغدادي:75:


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (21 أبريل 2011)

knight2007 قال:


> *السلام عليكم استاد البغدادي عندي مشكلة في المايكروموتور المحرك الكهربائي نوع سيرونا لا يعمل ما هي الاجراءات المتخذة وما هي مكونات الايرموتور حتى يمكنني اصلاحه مع جزيل الشكر*​



اسباب عطل المايكرو موتور.
1- عطل في راس القبضة . ( يستبدل بأخر صالح للعمل)
2- قطع في اسلاك التوصيل في خرطوم التوصيل الى القبضة . ( يستبدل بأخر صالح للعمل)
3- احتراق احد الدوائر في البورد او تلفه . (يتم تغيير القطع التالفة او يستبدل بأخر صالح للعمل)
4- اسلاك التوصيل سائبة . ( مراجعة توصيل الأسلاك )

مع التقدير.

البغدادي


----------



## s_alarby (8 يوليو 2011)

مممشششكككوووررر


----------



## knight2007 (15 يوليو 2011)

السلام عليكم الاستاد البغدادي عندي مشكلة الانكل هندبيس الهوائي الا يعمل ما هي الخطوات اللازمة لغرض تصليحه مع الشكر


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (15 يوليو 2011)

knight2007 قال:


> السلام عليكم الاستاد البغدادي عندي مشكلة الانكل هندبيس الهوائي الا يعمل ما هي الخطوات اللازمة لغرض تصليحه مع الشكر



ما هو نوعه وموديله مع ذكر نوع العطل؟

البغدادي


----------



## knight2007 (17 يوليو 2011)

الانكل هندبيس الايرموتور الايعمل نهائيا جهاز الاسنان نوعه dci امريكي الصنع


----------



## محمد طبيه (17 يوليو 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا وجعله في ميزان حسناتك يارب شكرا شرح جميل


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (17 يوليو 2011)

knight2007 قال:


> الانكل هندبيس الايرموتور الايعمل نهائيا جهاز الاسنان نوعه dci امريكي الصنع



تحية طيبة .
اذن انت من العراق لأن الجهاز dci الامريكي المنشا الذي تم تجهيزه الى العراق كمساعدات !!!


سؤالي هل الأير موتور يعمل والانكل لاتعمل ؟

البغدادي


----------



## knight2007 (18 يوليو 2011)

السلام عليكم استاد البغدادي المحترم بخصوص الانكل هندبيس ( الايرموتور ) الا يعمل بل الرغم من وجود ضغط هواء في التوصيلات مع جزيل الشكر


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (19 يوليو 2011)

knight2007 قال:


> السلام عليكم استاد البغدادي المحترم بخصوص الانكل هندبيس ( الايرموتور ) الا يعمل بل الرغم من وجود ضغط هواء في التوصيلات مع جزيل الشكر



اذن العطل في المحرك الهوائي .
اعطال المحرك الهوائي .
نوع العطل لا يعمل :
الاسباب :
•	وجود اوساخ ومواد غريبة عالقة .
•	عدم تزيته بشكل كافي .
•	سوفان او تأكل الارياش .
•	ضعف نابض دفع الارياش .
•	تصلب الحلقات المطاطية في داخله .
•	انسداد في انابيب الخرطوم او نابيب توصيل الهواء الداخل او الراجع .
•	وضع عتلة منظم دخول الهواء على الصفر او في المنتصف .
•	انكسار في لولب تثبيت عتلة الادارة .
•	ضعف في نابض تثبيت المحامل الكروية .
•	انزلاق القارنة في مكانها .
•	انهيار احد المحامل او كليهما .
•	انبعاج في جسم المحرك نتيجة اصطدامه او تضرره .


العلاج 
يتم علاج الاعطال حسب العارض المتوقع وظرفه .

وهناك اسباب اخرى ربما تكون السبب 
الاسباب :
•	عدم اتزان القلب الدوار .
•	وجود خلل او كسر في المحمل الكروي .
•	اعوجاج في قضيب المحور الدوار من جهة القارنة .
•	كسر احد فكي القارنة .
•	سوفان في حجرة جلوس احد المحمل .
•	سوفان وتأكل في احد اطراف جلوس المحمل الكروي في الامام او الخلف .
•	كسر في احد الارياش الدوارة .
•	ضعف او كسر احد النوابض سواء كانت الخاصة بالارياش او المثبتة للمحامل .
•	ارتخاء وعدم احكام اللوالب بصورة جيدة .

وعند علاج نوع الخلل في الأيرموتور عند ئذ نضع الانكل ونبدأ بفحصها ونتحرى عن اعطالها .

مع التقدير .

البغدادي:77:


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (19 يوليو 2011)

تحية طيبة .
احب ان اضيف شئ اخر لا يمكن عمل تلك الأجرائات الا لشخص محترف او قد تدرب على ايدي اساتذة متخصصين .
لأن المحاولة الفاشلة والعبث , قد تتلف المحرك وتزيد من الأعطال وهذا يعني كلفة اكبر في التصليح .

مع التقدير.

البغدادي


----------



## ayman70 (23 يوليو 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## ايهابووو (8 أكتوبر 2011)

مجهود جميل وجبار لكن هناك لديك خطأ اخي الكريم الكمبرسور المخصص لطب الاسنان بختلف عن الكمبرسور ضاغط الهواء العادي 

ولا يحل محله لماذا لان الكمبرسور المخصص لطب الاسنان مجهز بي فلاتر تصفية للماء والهواء لكي يكون الماء والهواء 

الداخل في فم المريض نقيا من الشوائب والجراثيم الضارة اما الماء والهواء الخارج من الكمبرسور العادي 

فقد يكون ملوثا ويضر المريض


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (8 أكتوبر 2011)

ايهابووو قال:


> مجهود جميل وجبار لكن هناك لديك خطأ اخي الكريم الكمبرسور المخصص لطب الاسنان بختلف عن الكمبرسور ضاغط الهواء العادي
> 
> ولا يحل محله لماذا لان الكمبرسور المخصص لطب الاسنان مجهز بي فلاتر تصفية للماء والهواء لكي يكون الماء والهواء
> 
> ...



اخي الفاضل تحية طيبة .

ضاغطة الهواء المخصصة للأسنان تضغط هواء فقط لا ماء !
كذلك الفلاتر عملها هو ان تجعل الهواء جافا ونقيا وليس له علاقة بالتعقيم من الجراثيم الضارة والتلوث .

شكرا على مشاركتك.

مع التقدير .

البغدادي


----------



## المميز07 (9 أكتوبر 2011)

مشكووور .. أخوووي
و يعطيك العافية ،،،


----------



## علاءرجب (10 أكتوبر 2011)

فعلا مجهود جبار اخوي البغدادي وجعله الله انشا الله في ميزان حسناتك 
كفيت ووفيت
انا بشتغل على سيرونا وكافو وبصراحة اكثر الاعطال التي اواجهها تكون بسبب اما الاوساخ واهمال التنظيف و اهمال التعقيم للسكشن او مشاكل زيادة ضغط الكمبروسر بسبب تكثف الماء بداخله
من خبرتي الصغيرة 3 سنوات بالمجال اهم شي الهدوء في اكتشاف الاعطال وعدم الاستعجال بالحكم على العطل وطلب القطع لان اغلبية القطع الميكانيكية تستطيع الحصول عليها من السوق المحلية ومن اهم الادوات المستخدمة مزيل الصدأ dw40


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (12 أكتوبر 2011)

علاءرجب قال:


> فعلا مجهود جبار اخوي البغدادي وجعله الله انشا الله في ميزان حسناتك
> كفيت ووفيت
> انا بشتغل على سيرونا وكافو وبصراحة اكثر الاعطال التي اواجهها تكون بسبب اما الاوساخ واهمال التنظيف و اهمال التعقيم للسكشن او مشاكل زيادة ضغط الكمبروسر بسبب تكثف الماء بداخله
> من خبرتي الصغيرة 3 سنوات بالمجال اهم شي الهدوء في اكتشاف الاعطال وعدم الاستعجال بالحكم على العطل وطلب القطع لان اغلبية القطع الميكانيكية تستطيع الحصول عليها من السوق المحلية ومن اهم الادوات المستخدمة مزيل الصدأ dw40



جزاك الله على تعاونك وحرصك .

مع التقدير.

البغدادي


----------



## med_eng (16 أكتوبر 2011)

جزاك الله خير وبارك الله بيك


----------



## كاردينيا82 (16 أكتوبر 2011)

بارك الله فيكم جميعا


----------



## مموهيثم (18 أكتوبر 2011)

مشكورررر ع المعلومات المفيدة


----------



## eng.hisham8282 (22 أكتوبر 2011)

ربنا يكتر من امثالك
انا ضيعنت سفرية للسعودية علشان معنديش خلفية عن الموضوع دة


----------



## المهندس عبووود (9 ديسمبر 2011)

يعطيك الف عافية على الموضوع بس لو ممكن نطرق للأعطال وكيفية الصيانة مشكوووور


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (11 ديسمبر 2011)

المهندس عبووود قال:


> يعطيك الف عافية على الموضوع بس لو ممكن نطرق للأعطال وكيفية الصيانة مشكوووور



تحية طيبة .

اعطال اجهزة الأسنان كثيرة للغاية .
هناك اجهزة كثيرة ومتنوعة ولكل جهاز فيه اعطال معينة .
وان شرحها يحتاج الى وقت طويل جدا.
لكن اذا كانت لديك عطل معين لا بأس من طرحها وسوف اجيب عليها .


مع التقدير .

البغدادي


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (11 ديسمبر 2011)

المهندس عبووود قال:


> يعطيك الف عافية على الموضوع بس لو ممكن نطرق للأعطال وكيفية الصيانة مشكوووور



تحية طيبة .

اعطال اجهزة الأسنان كثيرة للغاية .
هناك اجهزة كثيرة ومتنوعة ولكل جهاز فيه اعطال معينة .
وان شرحها يحتاج الى وقت طويل جدا.
لكن اذا كانت لديك عطل معين لا بأس من طرحه وسوف اجيب عليه.


مع التقدير .

البغدادي


----------



## عاطف روحان (16 يناير 2012)

*جزاك الله خيرا اخي شكري على هذ المعلومات القيمه وسؤالي هو هل هناك مراجع عربيه او محاضرات في المعدات الطبيه بشكل عام وفي الكرسي السني بشكل خاص وسؤال خصوصي لك اخي شكري كيف وصلت لهذا المستوى من المعرفه في الكرسي السني هل من التطبيق وتصليح الاجهزه ام من الجامعه والمراجع*
*ولك جزيل الشكر*


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (17 يناير 2012)

عاطف روحان قال:


> *جزاك الله خيرا اخي شكري على هذ المعلومات القيمه وسؤالي هو هل هناك مراجع عربيه او محاضرات في المعدات الطبيه بشكل عام وفي الكرسي السني بشكل خاص وسؤال خصوصي لك اخي شكري كيف وصلت لهذا المستوى من المعرفه في الكرسي السني هل من التطبيق وتصليح الاجهزه ام من الجامعه والمراجع*
> *ولك جزيل الشكر*



جزاك الله خيرا .
اعمل في هذا المجال منذ اكثر من عقدين من الزمن .
وبالعزيمة والصبر لا شئ مستحيل .
مع الاسف لا يوجد مراجع عربية او محاضرات سوى هنا في ملتقى المهندسين العرب حصرا .
و[امكانك الأطلاع على المواضيع المتعلقة بالأسنان والأستفادة منها .
وبأمكانك طرح اي موضوع ذات الصلة واجيبك عليه .

مع التقدير

البغدادي


----------



## engehabg (14 فبراير 2012)

*خبر هام 
تعلن شركه سكاى للاجهزه الطبيه والعلميه بالاسكندريه عن بدايه قبول الافراد للتدريب على البرنامج التدريبى المتكامل لاصلاح وصيانه الاجهزه الطبيه المتعدده وطرق استخدامها وذلك بالتعاون مع معهد البحوث الطبيه بالاسكندريه .
التدريب يشمل الاتى :
التدريب النظرى
التدريب العملى 
... ... اصلاح الكارتات الاليكترونيه الخاصه بالاجهزه الطبيه ومكوناتها وتقنيه تحرى الاعطال.
اجهزه المعامل – اجهزه العيادات المتعدده – اجهزه عيادات طب الاسنان – اجهزه العلاج الطبيعى – اجهزه غرف العنايه المركزه – اجهزه غسيل الكلى – اجهزه غرف العمليات –حضانات الاطفال – اجهزه المختبرات الطبيه. 

يمنع كتابة وسائل الاتصال لكي لا تحرم من المشاركة !*


----------



## dentales (17 يوليو 2012)

engehabg قال:


> *خبر هام
> تعلن شركه سكاى للاجهزه الطبيه والعلميه بالاسكندريه عن بدايه قبول الافراد للتدريب على البرنامج التدريبى المتكامل لاصلاح وصيانه الاجهزه الطبيه المتعدده وطرق استخدامها وذلك بالتعاون مع معهد البحوث الطبيه بالاسكندريه .
> التدريب يشمل الاتى :
> التدريب النظرى
> ...


*

السلام عليكم يا اخى اين توجد هذه الشركة فى الاسكندرية*


----------



## mam2022 (13 أكتوبر 2012)

مزيدا من العطاء.....زادك الله من فضله


----------



## المهندس عبووود (13 أكتوبر 2012)

*شكرى محمد نورى*





اشكرا على التواصل ...........
عندي سؤال .؟ بالنسبة لكراسي اجهزة الاسنان هنالك ثلاث انواع هيدروليك وكهربائي وهنالك الكهرهيروليك (كهرباء وهيدروليك معا ) .....
من هو الافضل ولماذا؟ 
............................
مشكور اخوي .....


----------



## العامري 2010 (14 ديسمبر 2012)

ابو ايه قال:


> صار وادلل بس والله الكهرباء والوقت وانته من العراق[/quمشكووووووووووووووووورين


----------



## العامري 2010 (14 ديسمبر 2012)

ابو ايه قال:


> صار وادلل بس والله الكهرباء والوقت وانته من العراق



مسكوووووووووووووووووووووووورين


----------



## العامري 2010 (14 ديسمبر 2012)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووورين


----------



## د.عماد (19 مارس 2013)

اى استفسار انا ممكن اجاوب علية


----------



## miladd (29 مارس 2013)

د.عماد قال:


> اى استفسار انا ممكن اجاوب علية


 
ممكن موقع او service manaul لكرسى ماركة rosan هو صينى ومنتشر لان سعر رخيص 

وممكن لو حد من مصر ايه اكثر الكراسى انتشارا فى العيادات الخاصة وايه المواقع اللى على النت ممكن اخد منها service manaul


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (20 أبريل 2013)

miladd قال:


> ممكن موقع او service manaul لكرسى ماركة rosan هو صينى ومنتشر لان سعر رخيص
> 
> وممكن لو حد من مصر ايه اكثر الكراسى انتشارا فى العيادات الخاصة وايه المواقع اللى على النت ممكن اخد منها service manaul



اخي الكريم .
جميع الاجهزة الصينية تعمل بمدا عمل واحد وهي بسيطة جدا .
يمكنك ان تطرح نوع العطل وانا سوف ارشدك الى الحل, وبيدك ان تصلح اي عطل مهما كان .

والله الموفق.
البغدادي


----------



## م يحي مسرع (9 يوليو 2013)

*رد: كرس ألأسنان Dental Chair*

جزاكم الله خير
​


----------



## dimond ston (14 يوليو 2013)

شكرا اخونا البغدادي


----------



## حمد الجويعد (15 يوليو 2013)

جزاك الله خير , اتمنى دراسة الهندسة الطبية لكني متخوف من صعوبة الدراسة لانها ماده علمية واخاف اني ما استوعب او افهم المعلومات باللغه الانجليزية


----------



## نورهان زيد صلاح (10 أغسطس 2013)

السلام عليكم ممكن اعرف اوامر الصعود والنزول عندما لا تستجيب من البورد في التري الامامي للجهاز لكن تستجيب من الفوت سويج فقط ما الحل


----------



## نورهان زيد صلاح (10 أغسطس 2013)

هل الكيج الموجود قرب السبيتون هو مقياس ضغط الجهاز وعلى اي رقم اثبته ام مقباس الكومبريسر


----------



## نورهان زيد صلاح (10 أغسطس 2013)

اذا سقط الترباين ولم يعمل ما سبب العطل وكيف يصلح


----------



## نورهان زيد صلاح (10 أغسطس 2013)

اذا سحب السكر للماء بطيء وغير كافي كيف يصلح


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (10 أغسطس 2013)

نورهان زيد صلاح قال:


> اذا سحب السكر للماء بطيء وغير كافي كيف يصلح



اهم الأسباب .
1- ضعف في المحرك او استهلاكه .
2- التوصيلات سائبة .
3- انسداد او وجود اوساخ في الخراطيم .
4- انسداد الفلتر .
5- وجود ثقب او فتحة في احد الخراطيم .
6- الحلقة المطاطية الفاصلة في خزان تجميع السائل سائبة او متصلبة او مستهلكة .

البغدادي


----------



## najjarsoh (18 سبتمبر 2013)

استاذ شكري اود الاستفسار عن افضل نوعيه لكرسي الاسنان يكون سعرو معقول واعطالو قليله وما رايك بالجهاز المتنقل وهل تنصحني ان استورد من الصين ام البرازيلي ام ان وجدت الماني مستعمل وشكرا


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (6 أكتوبر 2013)

najjarsoh قال:


> استاذ شكري اود الاستفسار عن افضل نوعيه لكرسي الاسنان يكون سعرو معقول واعطالو قليله وما رايك بالجهاز المتنقل وهل تنصحني ان استورد من الصين ام البرازيلي ام ان وجدت الماني مستعمل وشكرا



تحية طيبة ز
اسف على الرد التأخرعلى سؤالك .
انا انصح ان يكون النظام هوائي وليس كهربائي لقلة اعطاله .
اما فيما يتعلق بالسعر ان جميع الاجهزة في الصين تكون زهيدة السعر ورخيصة ومناسبة لكنك يمكن ان تطلب اجهزة درجة
اولى تكون في منتهى الكفاءة وخاضعة للسيطرة النوعية من قبل الشركة الصانعة وهي بمثابة الالماني والياباني .
وايضا يمكنك طلب مواصفات خاصة انت تحددها كنوع المعدن او المواد .
واخيرا ابتعد عن المناشئ او الشركات الرخيصة التي تطرح انتاجها عن طريق ترويج منتجاتها الزهيدة في الاسعار .

تقبل تقديري واحترامي .

البغدادي


----------



## المصطفى مؤيد (7 نوفمبر 2013)

بارك الله بيك


----------



## dimond ston (22 نوفمبر 2013)

مشكور اخي العزيز موضوع ممتاز


----------



## glucose (21 مايو 2014)

موضوع قيم جداً , أنت موسوعة في صيانة الكراسي


----------



## توفيق الذبحاني (28 يناير 2015)

بارك الله فيكم وجزاكم بهي خير


----------

